

Propublica: Revealed: The NSA’s Secret Campaign... - gadget_
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-nsas-secret-campaign-to-crack-undermine-internet-encryption
does anyone know what technologies were censored out of the article?
======
greenyoda
This is identical to the article from the NY Times that was already posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336178)

------
gadget_
does anyone know what technologies got censored out of the article?

~~~
danso
No, but I think Bruce Schneier, who apparently is now also working with the
Snowden documents (though not on this particular document), provides good
insight:

[https://www.schneier.com/essay-446.html](https://www.schneier.com/essay-446.html)

Both the OP and Schneier refer to Snowden's claim that cryptography is
mathematically sound, and so Schneier extrapolates that even if the NSA made a
mathematical breakthrough, lengthening the keys should mitigate that risk.

The main meaty detail that the OP offers is the example of the 2007
cryptographic standard that NSa backdoored before touting it...however,
Schneier notes that that risk was discovered by outsiders and the
implementation was terrible anyway (it's not clear if the standard was ever
widely used).

Other than that, the OP doesnt seem to have specifics that werent already
assumed or known...e.g. How the NSA works with third party providers, breaks
into insecure servers, and is trying hard to compromise SSL...

~~~
lawnchair_larry
Where does it say that Schneier has access to the documents?

~~~
danso
It's in a different post (he has been posting a lot)

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_nsa_is_bre...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_nsa_is_brea.html)

> _I have been working with Glenn Greenwald on the Snowden documents, and I
> have seen a lot of them. These are my two essays on today 's revelations._

~~~
lawnchair_larry
Thanks. That's kind of funny. He's been speculating for like 15 years about
what the NSA has, so this must be like his favorite christmas.

